# Minimum age to ride atv trails?



## ibthetrout

I recently picked up a pair of quads for my kids ages 8 and 10. Is there a minimum age they have to be in order to ride on Michigan atv trails?


----------



## Burksee

DNR/State website; http://www.offroad-ed.com/mi/handbook/age_restrictions.htm

Looks like at this time they're a bit underage for the DNR trails. :sad:


----------



## malainse

As Burksee's link points out: 

Must be at least 12 yrs old before can ride on trails. Then must have ORV certificate and visual supervision.


----------



## ibthetrout

The "MAN" sure has a long reach into my private life! Hard to believe they can tell me when my kid is ready to ride. I guess I am currently operating against the law because neither of my kids have taken an official orv class and we ride our property quite a bit. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## William H Bonney

If I'm not mistaken,, doesn't the size of the ATV/engine have some bearing on the age of the rider?? Like the bigger the engine, the older they have to be?


----------



## ibthetrout

I did not see that anywhere in the link provided. I have to say I am a bit shocked to see the actual law on this. I may have to put up a poll on soundoff to see how many people have kids under 10 that ride atvs on private property that is not farm land. I'm thinking this is one of those laws that rarely gets enforced.

Burksee - have you ever written someone up under this law while they were on their own property?


----------



## malainse

William H Bonney said:


> If I'm not mistaken,, doesn't the size of the ATV/engine have some bearing on the age of the rider?? Like the bigger the engine, the older they have to be?


Not under Michigan law. But, you do see the manufactures place stickers on quads that state "must be over 16" etc.

As for enforcement on own/private property. I treated it like the guy that was going 2 MPH plowing snow with no helmet..

I just looked at the other side of the road.....


----------



## ibthetrout

Thanks Mal, I would hope that law would only be used against someone only when it really warrants it. For my kids riding their atvs is a lot like shooting their guns, lots of safety talk every time we go out. They are required to wear a helmet, googles, long pants, shoes and socks. It still gets me that this is technically illegal. Anyway you guys have answered my question and whether I like it or not has nothing really to do with the law. Feel free to lock this one if you like.


----------



## Burksee

ibthetrout said:


> .......Burksee - have you ever written someone up under this law while they were on their own property?


LOL! Just because I have a Charger State Police ride in my avatar everyone thinks I'm a state trooper! LOL! Farthest thing from the truth, I'm just a wrench that supports the vehicle line.


----------



## boehr

ibthetrout said:


> The "MAN" sure has a long reach into my private life! Hard to believe they can tell me when my kid is ready to ride. I guess I am currently operating against the law because neither of my kids have taken an official orv class and we ride our property quite a bit. Thanks for the quick response!


There is an old saying, "buy your kid an ORV for their last birthday". ORV's have become much safer verses when they had three-wheelers. A lot happens when the parent doesn't teach a kid to ride properly but one must remember and if each of us that is older now will remember ourselves, kids have no fear and doing things that they believe are fun when they are invincible until a mistake happens when then the experience sometimes becomes the teacher.

As for riding on your own property, I have never myself or ever heard of another officer giving a ticket or even a waring when they are on their own property. Just remember though, your own property doesn't include the public road and that is where I have seen some get into trouble.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

In Michigan, we have ATV laws and we have ORV laws. Youth may operate an ORV at ANY age,just so long as they are ORV certified and under the direct visual supervision of an adult while operating when under the age of 16 yrs old. ORV's include off road vehicles that do NOT fit the definition of an ATV.

ATV-
''is defined as a 3 or 4 wheeled vehicle that is designed for off road use, that has low-pressure [ ballon type ] tires with a seat that is designed to be straddled by the operator, powered by an engine in size from 50cc on up to 500cc displacement''

SO, if the Off Road Vehicle in question does NOT meet the above specifications of an ATV, it is going to be classified as an ORV under our current/old and outdated 1991 law.

*Youth under the age of 10 may ONLY operate their ATVs on private property while performing FARM related work operations

*Youth 10-11 years old may operate 4 wheeled ATVs on land owned by the childs parent or gaurdian, they must be under adult visual supervision, and ORV certified.

*12-15 yr old may operate a ATV on Michigans designated ORV trails if they are ORV certified and under the direct visual supervison of an adult while operating.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

Originally Posted by ibthetrout 
The "MAN" sure has a long reach into my private life! Hard to believe they can tell me when my kid is ready to ride. I guess I am currently operating against the law because neither of my kids have taken an official orv class and we ride our property quite a bit. Thanks for the quick response!
END QUOTE* 

QUOTE from BOEHR
There is an old saying, "buy your kid an ORV for their last birthday". ORV's have become much safer verses when they had three-wheelers. A lot happens when the parent doesn't teach a kid to ride properly but one must remember and if each of us that is older now will remember ourselves, kids have no fear and doing things that they believe are fun when they are invincible until a mistake happens when then the experience sometimes becomes the teacher.

As for riding on your own property, I have never myself or ever heard of another officer giving a ticket or even a waring when they are on their own property. Just remember though, your own property doesn't include the public road and that is where I have seen some get into trouble.
END QUOTE from Boehr*


I see the Moderator's reason for ''editing'' some of my post was because he stated that it was not ''directly'' related to LAW,however, it did have some rather interesting FACTS about ORV safety certification and training instructors for our youth [something that was asked about in the original post]..

The above comments from Boehr has NOTHING to do with law either, yet they Mods dont edit them.

One sided on these forums.


----------

